# Public Service Card  is it required for Covid payment..



## nad (31 Mar 2020)

Hi
Im trying to make an online application for the Covid 19 payment but i have no PSC , so i am  wondering is it possible to complete the application wothout it .


----------



## spiggy (31 Mar 2020)

PSC is not required for the welfare payment. PPSN is along with details of your erstwhile employer.


----------



## noproblem (31 Mar 2020)

I find it very useful at times and think it's a great "thing" to have for id, etc.


----------



## Frank (31 Mar 2020)

The purpose it was meant for a national id card.

Spin much


----------



## dubman1 (31 Mar 2020)

It appears neither PSC or PPSN is required  according to info on MRCI site as below.

''..The Irish Government has confirmed to MRCI that *all people – documented or undocumented – can apply for hardship payments and access information from social welfare services free from fear during COVID19. *You will need to give the Department of Employment Affairs and Social Protection (DEASP) personal information to apply for hardship payments. These services *will not share your information* with the Department of Justice and Equality during COVID19. It is safe to apply. ''


----------

